# fan or no fan



## hugh myers (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just bought a new kodiak, and was wondering if I should also invest in fan spray gun as well.

Never used a fan spray before, but it appears to give a lot more control and possibly speed!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

yes sir


----------



## hugh myers (Sep 1, 2010)

where is a good place online to purchase a fan spray gun? 

AST says that they have a Binks that is about $400.00. I was wondering if there were any good alternatives.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Haven't used the fan gun with the Kodiak. I think I would like it better. Going to check it out. Glad you guys said something. I sure like the Kodiak!


----------

